# jak co dnia



## meglila

as every day? moze tak byc?


----------



## NotNow

_as every day_ or _like every day_


----------



## meglila

dziekuje za rozwianie watpliwosci


----------



## jazyk

Jaka jest różnica między "co dzień" a "co dnia"? Moja w angielskim napisana gramatyka języka polskiego nie wspomina "co dnia".


----------



## Slovianka

Pytanie było o wyrażenie "jak co dnia". Wydaje mi się bardziej literackie niż mówione.

"Moja, napisana po angielsku, gramatyka języka.... " też brzmiałaby lepiej. Nota bene, podziwiam Twoją znajomość języków obcych.


----------



## slavic_one

Czy to byłoby "jak każdego dnia"?


----------



## jazyk

Swoje zdanie tak napisałem, bo często widzę coś takiego w po polsku napisanych artykułach . To mi przypomina o niemieckiej składni.


----------



## slavic_one

Możesz to tak napisać, lub:
Moja gramatyka języka polskiego, napisana po angielsku, ..."
ale przecinki tam muszą być bo to informacja która jest przydana "btw" i nie jest tak ważna.


----------



## Thomas1

"Co" we współczesnej polszczyźnie łączy się raczej z biernikiem, dawniej używany był z dopełniaczem. Dziś formy typu _co dnia, co tygodnia, co miesiąca_, itd. są raczej przestarzałe, chociaż _co dnia_ jest chyba częściej używane. Jednak z niektórymi słowami "co" brzmi bardziej poważnie, książkowo, np: _co chwila_. Normalnie, zwłaszcza w potoczniej polszczyźnie, używamy _co dzień, co tydzień, co miesiąc, co chwilę_.


----------



## Slovianka

"często widzę coś takiego w artykułach napisanych po polsku. Przypomina mi to składnię niemiecką."

Składnia niemiecka z pewnością bardzo różni się od polskiej. Kiedyś, leżąc w szpitalu, usiłowałam uczyć się sama niemieckiego, ale zaniechałam, właśnie dlatego, że nie potrafiłam przewidzieć szyku słów w zdaniu ani pojąć, jakie reguły mogą nim rządzić. Autorem podręcznika był Leszek Szkutnik, a tytuł brzmiał: "Mein(e?) neue Hobby Deutch".

Mozna by powiedzieć: "tak jak każdego dnia...", "tak jak co dzień". "jak co dnia", to raczej można przeczytać w jakimś opowiadaniu. Może inni uczestnicy forum powołają się na inne doświadczenia.


----------



## meglila

jest wlasnie poczatkiem rodzialu w ksiazce. czy jezyk jest przestarzaly, nie wiem, ale fragment z ktorego zaczerpnelam to zdanie, jest opowiescia bohatera o jego codziennych obowiazkach.


----------

